

Improving HTML5 canvas performance – never underestimate copy and paste - untog
http://blogging.alastair.is/improving-performance-never-underestimate-copy-and-paste/

======
mistercow
>Surprise #1: while different browsers have huge performance differences, all
benefitted by splitting the map into multiple canvases and reading them in
turn

Tiling is a well-known and widely-applicable technique for improving
performance in graphics processing, mostly for cache reasons.

